# Cost of preservative?



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

What are some of the pros and cons of using preservative? How much does it cost?. Can't find much info local. Had some problems with some bermuda grass last year, don't need that again. Thanks


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

There are several options out there for hay preservative, from liquid to dry granular. The CNH network sells a proponic acid made by Harvest Tec, it is one of the higher priced options on the market, but it is much more cost effective to put up high quality, marketable feed rather than some moldy and dusty bedding. I have uses it for a few years on an as needed bassis and have had great luck with it.
I am sure that all of the products have their high and low points and all do a good job when used for what they are intended.

http://www.harvesttec.com/newholland/


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have used the harvest tec system for several years. I would not want to bale hay with out it. We put it on almost all of our hay, Down to 8% moisture. Each year we have lowered the moisture at which point to start appling. I think the proponic acid makes the hay better, even at lower moisture. At the low end we are putting on 4lbs, or about $4.00/ ton of hay. Pretty cheap when making $200 or more / ton . I have also found that it is not an exact science for the rates. Early part of season when ground is still damp and alot of molds in the enviroment need to used more. I also like the proponic acid, because horses produce proponic acid naturally in their cecums.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I use Harvest tech system on both balers. I use proprionic acid from either Co-Alliance or Nutritional Blending. It makes greener hay ,more leaves, and the bale mweights do not change in storage. Its nice to put a solid bale with tight strings in the barn and have the same thing come out in winter. Cost is pennies per bale and well worth it. The only problem is people who think they know everything about hay think its bad for thier horses. So I go by the theory that if they dont ask I dont tell them. Drawback would be handling it can be a pain sometimes. It is sticky and can burn open cuts on your hands. Make sure you wash it off the baler at the end of the day. It wont eat paint but it will rust up bare metal.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Went from propionic to Hayguard last year. Much safer to handle, doesn't burn if you slop some into an open cut for starters. While it seems to cost more than acid, it works out the same as you use half at 18-22%, only three pounds at 23-25% and only five pounds over 25% compared to 4, 8, and 16lbs of propionic at the same moisture readings.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

I am using a product called Dyna-Cure, that is applied at the swather. It helps with curing the hay, but retains chlorophyll, and it also helps with leaf retention.

Our hay is greener, and full of leaves, so in turn, it's better. The product is also applied at the swather, so the material starts bonding to the hay and the leaves instantly. Less leaf loss when raking, less when baling, etc. etc, equals more in the bale. You are losing the majority of your leaves when handling the hay, so applying a product at the baler to retain leaves makes ZERO sense to me.

The acid preservative I'm sure works wonders when curing/baling conditions are rough or not ideal. It is simply not neccessary here. The cutting I just finished, and my last cutting in October or November are the only times I may have curing issues. I've found that with the Dyna-Cure I don't have to fret about turning the hay a second time, as I'm not losing many leaves at all.

I will definitely get on top of this and try to get you guys some pictures/visual evidence of this product's benefits. We are behind it 100%, and have only run it for one cutting. Simply driving up to a recently cut field you can visually see the different between hay with and without the product.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting management systems for differing climates.

Thirty years ago I was looking at curing agents. Good idea, but then the logistics were a problem.

I did find that the both the Acid and inoculants worked as advertised. Just be sure to keep things inside the design limits.

There is a another option tha some utilize. They use stem moisture to help retain the leaves.

For a while it was popular HERE to start baling with the dew and starting too early in the morning. That required some acid or inocuant and gave us an extra hour of baling time by starting earlier. 
As I got older I simply reduced the amount of hay cut to something I can bale during our two to three hours between too tough and too dry. HERE


----------

